# Has anyone been out?



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Who is still fishing? Been low and clear, pretty tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Was out Saturday morning swinging flies. Saw a few Atlantics and had one on for a few seconds. Didn't see any one catching anything in the areas I fished.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Been a few fish, and lots of people.





  








81FD9ACC-6A3F-4EA8-8EEB-407F63BCE19D




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








404466C3-1B3F-40D7-B309-5FD164C4DF1C




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








D7523EFB-35F1-472C-9D99-2FA0BAF683C0




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








F55A0C6C-D0BC-4DBC-B7C2-53C6C274A000




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








A923B360-15BB-44B9-979C-E0FA97B97F7E




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








C2D186AE-C8AE-4249-9ECD-8069B594DFD1




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








E21F4F5E-EFFE-406F-8D10-AF02B3818741




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








343C5AFE-0539-43FB-8291-FC7F263FFAF1




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








68C0605A-D832-4BA5-884A-CA53A8C89A5F




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 6, 2020


__
2


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Been a few fish, and lots of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job AS I'm jealous!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Been a few fish, and lots of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chunky fish. As usual, way to go!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nothing to be jealous of, that’s for sure. I’ve had to work for fish a bit, especially Atlantic’s. 

If there are steelhead around, they’re a done deal first drift usually. Man have they been fighting, and a few have slammed spawn like a plug! Been a bit since I’ve saw both lake trout and whitefish at the dam.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fished my property in the rifle yesterday and caught my first fall steel of the season. Not a monster but a great experience none the less. 

Could have filled a 5 gallon bucket with creek chubs if I wanted.... a bite every cast in the slack water.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fall bite is almost over, with temps dropping and Atlantic spawning winding down. Been some nice fish, great fighters! Also a few coho spawning.





  








519316F6-B271-40D9-A598-C2A68E63F333




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








A98D5FE8-8863-48EB-9450-3F7AD6AB2941




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








6B9E1AAC-7A7F-445B-A035-19494710429C




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








3038D96E-C2BF-4EA3-8146-6F6E6B8F93C5




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








90940491-F707-4563-A47B-A90007EDF5F9




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








7B80C555-E68E-4EC6-9302-14CC2F1EF778




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








E04709EB-C302-457A-BBA0-BE5EBF98B51B




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








CDED7CA4-919D-4F61-9C90-90E5B26BE39E




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








DB85F66C-91BB-4763-A4DD-E97953B668F3




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020











  








05487765-D923-4810-AD29-308167E51D09




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 24, 2020


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fall bite is almost over, with temps dropping and Atlantic spawning winding down. Been some nice fish, great fighters! Also a few coho spawning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A line up of fall pictures that make most of us drool. Nice job once again "ausable". Always look forward to your reports and fish porn. Good luck and be safe this winter.


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

I have never had Atlantic Salmon. Do they taste ok or are they like a king in the river?


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

HuskyDave said:


> I have never had Atlantic Salmon. Do they taste ok or are they like a king in the river?


Once you eat atlantics you won't like kings. Atlantics are in a flavor class of their and purely fantastic.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Just pretty pictures and fond memories for me.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey I know that spot. lol

Picked up this guy a little further downstream on Friday.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Kind of funny, I was looking through pictures of my entire fall fishing this year. And I got to thinking. If you take ALL of my pics from my entire season it would look like one day of Ausable Steelheads  

This one I caught yesterday. Not from the Ausable. But if anyone remembers me saying I've been fishing a pool below a certain bridge at the mouth of a certain river where I haven't caught a fish in many years, well guess what? I finally caught one there. Best of all its a hen. And I think she might have eggs. That or she is very fat. No fin clips.
I let her go. Would be really cool if the browns would come back here like they used to be.


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Nice pic Erik, and good on you for releasing a nice hen! Keep working at it and good things will happen.
Mike.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Erik said:


> Kind of funny, I was looking through pictures of my entire fall fishing this year. And I got to thinking. If you take ALL of my pics from my entire season it would look like one day of Ausable Steelheads
> 
> This one I caught yesterday. Not from the Ausable. But if anyone remembers me saying I've been fishing a pool below a certain bridge at the mouth of a certain river where I haven't caught a fish in many years, well guess what? I finally caught one there. Best of all its a hen. And I think she might have eggs. That or she is very fat. No fin clips.
> I let her go. Would be really cool if the browns would come back here like they used to be.
> ...



Nah. Both my posts were over multiple trips. I probably averaged 3-5 hookups this fall. Not great, not bad either. I was happy that it felt like a fall run for a change. 

There’s been a bunch of browns around lately. People are getting them in a few places.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

That was just a little brown. Barely 16". It is a hen though. Probably just well fed. Never know though. I've caught some "skipper" stealheads that were just 16 inchers that had egg pods. 
The cool thing is where I got her. That made it all worth while.


----------



## kaverorzi (Aug 30, 2019)

Landed a small one on Saturday afternoon.


----------

